# Artesia Bottling Co. Ft Worth, (Dr Pepper)



## Dr Pepper bottle man

[FONT=&amp]Artesia Bottling  Co. Ft Worth, Texas (Dr Pepper)[/FONT]
  [FONT=&amp]Left to right:[/FONT]
  [FONT=&amp]Artesia  7 oz. Registered straight across shoulder[/FONT]
  [FONT=&amp]Artesia  7 oz. Registered straight across shoulder[/FONT]
  [FONT=&amp]Artesia  8 oz. Registered in an arc on shoulder[/FONT]
  [FONT=&amp]Acme Bottling Co. 7 oz. Bought out Artesia[/FONT]
  [FONT=&amp]Dr Pepper Embossed/Raised Letters, Ft Worth bought out Acme Bottling Co.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&amp]Dr Pepper Debossed with Artesia on bottom, 3R* (Three Rivers)[/FONT]
  [FONT=&amp]Dr Pepper, Debossed Ft Worth[/FONT]

  [FONT=&amp]The Artesia Bottling Company bottles are important from many aspects concerning the development of the Dr. Pepper Company and are highly prized by Collectors. Some are much more common bottles.




[/FONT]


----------



## rdmays

are any of these for sale    Im also looking for  the 1927 GFL w/o the clock face


----------



## Dr Pepper bottle man

None for sale, too hard to find.
The 7 oz DP is extremely rare and very expensive. The last two I had, I sold for over $1,200.00 each.
One just sold on Ebay approx 3 weeks ago for that price.
I know where one is. If you will send email to cctrayders@comcast.net I will give you the mans name.


----------



## Dr Pepper bottle man

My latest bottle to add to the Artesia Co.from Ft Worth. An ACL bottle that I have not seen before.


----------



## Mommasheila

Dr Pepper bottle man said:


> My latest bottle to add to the Artesia Co.from Ft Worth. An ACL bottle that I have not seen before.





Dr Pepper bottle man said:


> None for sale, too hard to find.
> The 7 oz DP is extremely rare and very expensive. The last two I had, I sold for over $1,200.00 each.
> One just sold on Ebay approx 3 weeks ago for that price.
> I know where one is. If you will send email to cctrayders@comcast.net I will give you the mans name.


----------



## Mommasheila

How much would this bottle be worth


----------



## Mommasheila

Mommasheila said:


> How much would this bottle be worth


----------

